
Chirpss – Hear and see people visiting or leaving your website - cronjobma
http://chirpss.com/?2018
======
duncan-donuts
This is fun! Reminds me of the visit counter everyone had back in the 90s.

~~~
freeelncer
Same nostalgic feelings here. Only this time you’re the only one that gets to
see it. Its fun when launching a new project and wanting to celebrate every
visitor that you gain.

~~~
duncan-donuts
Yeah, totally! I'd love to throw it on my blog so I can see when I actually
get _a single user_ (and then hear the crushing blow as they leave)

------
rhuehn
I spun up a pageview notifier just for fun by creating a webtask to ping a
service on my home automation system. This enables the usual stuff - real time
UI, audio alerts, webpush notifications, history, etc.

The webtask keeps the HA connection secrets but also works on static sites. On
the HA side, the custom service pulses a binary sensor device created from
{title, pathname}.

[https://github.com/theatersoft/test-
device/blob/master/webta...](https://github.com/theatersoft/test-
device/blob/master/webtask/index.js)

------
digi_owl
I find myself thinking about JWZs diary from the Netscape days, where on
launch day someone in the office had rigged up a script that played a cannon
shot whenever a download completed successfully.

------
CM30
Neat concept, though I do wonder whether you'd go nuts if your site turned out
to be extremely popular. I can imagine the sound being something like a
machine gun firing if you tried this on say, Hacker News.

Still, seems like it could be fun to play around with none the less.

~~~
greenleafjacob
I believe Netscape or Mozilla did this - every download triggered a sound, and
release day was like a machine gun of downloads.

~~~
CM30
[https://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nscpdorm.html](https://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nscpdorm.html)

Apparently it was a cannon sound; damn, that must have been loud as hell on
release day.

~~~
PrimHelios
Apparently that site redirects to a picture of a testicle [0]when the link is
clicked from HN, seems the author of that blog hates HN. Figured I'd give a
warning that it's NSFW for anybody at work

[0] (NSFW): [https://i.imgur.com/32R3qLv.png](https://i.imgur.com/32R3qLv.png)

~~~
MuffinFlavored
why would somebody hate HN?

------
simonhamp
This looks cool. The title of this post is a little (scary) ambiguous - ‘see’
and ‘hear’ people who visit your site!?

Glad it’s not what I thought :D

Will give it a go soon!

------
cesarb
This reminds me of the classic "network auralizer"
([http://peep.sourceforge.net/intro.html](http://peep.sourceforge.net/intro.html)).

------
pixelHD
I'd love to use this if it works with Piwik.

------
fiatjaf
I don't like the fact that you silently assume everybody has Google Analytics
installed on their site. You don't even consider telling people that they need
that.

~~~
Doctor_Fegg
Let's put this in a more positive way.

This is great! Have you considered adding a Piwik-compatible option?

~~~
fiatjaf
Piwik? I don't want a Piwik-compatible option. I'm not even complaining about
Google Analytics, I'm just saying it doesn't sound well to just tell people to
open Google Analytics.

I would complain the same way if a website promised a guide to calculate
interest rates and started the article with "Open Excel...".

Adding a "For this to work you'll need Google Analytics installed in your
site" notice would solve everything.

~~~
nsgi
Why is that necessary? The "open Google Analytics" part makes it clear enough.
It's not as if they're an interpreter that is going to crash when they see
something they can't logically do ;)

------
flexie
Why would you want to be disturbed every few seconds? It's bad enough with
interruptions from emails, chats, skype, calls, messages, coworkers walking in
etc. This might actually have the potential to kill your remaining few
productive spells.

~~~
anonytrary
Auditory feedback can be useful in certain circumstances.

~~~
digi_owl
All manner of non-visual feedback is highly undervalued these days for some
reason.

~~~
anonytrary
I feel that web users have made it very taboo to use auditory feedback.

